# Soft Qigong



## Goldendawn8 (Nov 18, 2006)

*Has anyone studied soft Qigong? It seems nearly impossible to find a good teacher of this. Where would it be possible to find this in the States?*


----------



## East Winds (Nov 24, 2006)

Not sure what you mean by "Soft" Qigong. Can you elaborate a bit please?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 24, 2006)

It is next to impossible to find a good/real Qigong teacher anywhere. 

By soft qigong do you mean internal? 

And by hard qigong do you mean external?


----------



## Franzfri (Dec 9, 2006)

We do QiGong every Saturday morning.  It seems pretty good to me.  I would call it soft, though I have no idea what you mean.  We've had visits from practicioners of Wild Goose QiGong that came from California and we had a visit last year from another couple that practices another type of QiGong and has a facility of some kind in Hawaii.  I'll trly to get you some more information.


----------

